# Golden Dojo loach with BLOODY NOSE? *Pictures!*



## Tapil (Aug 24, 2010)

Not the slightest clue how this happened, Maybe she slammed into the wall from being scared or something...

Ive had these loaches (with exception of new baby loach) for 2 years their water and tank is kept cleaner than a exotic car at a car show

She still swims with her buddies but will often go sit in the dark corner of the tank alone. I am keeping the lights off/dim to encourage her to eat (She eats in the dark or atleast i see more movement when i shut off the lights)

*I did a 25% water change as soon as i saw this
Added 2 tea spoons of aquarium salt
*Considering raising the temp from 68F to maybe 76F'ish**​
Tank specs:
55 Gallon
-5 golden dojo loaches
-1 fancy goldfish (Rescue) 

*Rambles on from here out*
Im afraid shes going to get an infection or stop eating.
Should i isolate? I feel like she's happier with her other 4 friends
Is there a medicine that i can use on my scaleless fish that will help her?

Picutres (Ignore the orange glow it is from the true color of the light bulbs i have in my bedroom -you cant see it with your normal eyes-)


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

To be of any real help,, number's from test result's are needed as opposed to opinion's on water quality or lack thereof.
This helps to eliminate or identify, possible enviornmental contributer's to possible sickness with fishes we keep.
Five of these loaches plus goldfish, would be heavy load on 55 gallons and filtration would in my view need to be heavy(500 + GPH) and water changes of 50 to 70 percent each week would be on order judging from the size of fish in photo's. 
I would were it me, (and it ain't) try changing 50% of the water twice a week for a few week's and the wound /scrape ,will have very good chance of healing without treating ctank/water with anything.
I would not use salt even at low levels you mention on loaches, nor would I raise temp which could speed up infection if infection were to set in.
I would look to seee that there are no sharp object's in the tank where fish could injure itself while rooting around /exploring while searching for food.
PVC pipe you mention in another thread should have edges that were cut sanded down smooth so as not to be contributer to possible injury.
would not use rough stones such as lava rock .
Would see that diet is varied with FRESH food's such as New life spectrum pellet's, (gold fish will like these too)Shrimp pellet's or frozen pellet's,Bit's of krill,worm's, spirulina pellet's and or algae wafer's.
Providing clean water with twice weekly water changes as mentioned would be my approach for now.
These fish will neeed larger tank soon to prevent struggling with water quality in future.IMHO


----------



## Tapil (Aug 24, 2010)

The Pvc has been sanded down to round edges, it was a DIY thread on here that inspired me to use it, also gave me advice on using a sander/technique for sanding.
The tank's only decor is 3 Pvc pipes all sanded down to round edges - however in the past 2 years no injurys had happened so i assume my decor/play sand substrate are fine.

The gold fish has been in there for week now and a friend of mines mom was just going to flush it so i took it home i hate gold fish due to their nasty nature but i couldnt stand to see it murdered because they dont want to take care of it



Water specs
Temp: 65F
Hardness: 8
PH: 7.3


----------



## Bayli98 (Feb 7, 2012)

I Have A Golden Dojo, And I Was Wondering About His Health. His Tail Has Been Floating For The Past 2 Days Its As If There Is Oxygen Trapped In His Tail, Also I Just Noticed That He Has Red Spots Near His Tail And In The Center Of His Body. I Brought Home A Fish From Petsmart And I Didnt Quarentine It And It Got Ich, So I Had To Take Out The Filter And Treat The Tank With Some Type Of blue Stuff, And After The Second Day Of Treating The Tank , Thats When I Noteced The Spots And His Tail floating. Does Anyone Know What Is Wrong With Juan?


----------

